# Avg Price on new 92



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

Like the title says, What is an average or normal price range on a new Beretta 92?


----------



## hal9000 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Wot state do u live in?*

Just like the title says.

I, for example, live in the San Francisco Bay Area, which I know for a fact there is always an arm (and oftentimes a leg) involved in the sale price. I will be able to pick up my M9 in 5 days (10-day waiting period in CA) and I paid 625. It's a bunch, yes, but consider 100$ transfer fee, 35$ reg fee, and loss of store appreciation and customer service obligation...u see my point. Buying from an online dealer is not appealing, as I'm sure the local FFL fees intend them to be. Also consider that it's a beautiful firearm, and if u like it, well, that's worth something, right? It was to me....I was in the market for a cz75 but this gun caught my attention and wouldn't let go.

Good Luck,
-Gary


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have seen them as low as $409 about a year ago at a Houston gun show - NEW. But, they are probably $425-$450 on avg at area shows. My local shop wants $499.


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

thanks. so its more in the glock and XD price range than the sig and hk range


----------

